# Cheaphumidors.com needs to get it together



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

I got someone else's order from Cheaphumidors.com today.

OMG! What a bunch of idjits! How can you screw up and send the wrong order out to someone?

I mean...I didn't order a cigar caddy. The poor bastard who DID order it is probably wondering where his order is.

I checked the paperwork and it's not even my customer number...

Hey wait! I don't HAVE a customer number. I've never even ordered anything from Cheaphumidors.com. How did they get my information?

Oh.:brick:










Thanks Sam. I don't know what I did to deserve this. But thank you!

Marshall

This site rocks!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats!! :tu Sam and the gang at CH.com are second to NONE!!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe they're sending one to all Puff members


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome Sam!

Sam's a good guy, with a great company.

Hopefully going to meet up with him in Feb for a smoke.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Well deserved

good play Sam


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Rookee said:


> Maybe they're sending one to all Puff members


That would be awesome!!!!

Great sneak attack by cheaphumidors!!!


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

It's come to my attention that Sam had an accomplice in this dastardly act. I need to begin my own evil plotting, evidently.

Marshall


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL!! Great thread, great hit! I was wondering how Sam was gonna react to this, then I noticed it was in the "bombs" section. Bloody brilliant.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Marshall, I was about to go off on you when I started reading you calling them idiots! I almost didnt read the rest of your post before I was ready to fire off on you!!! Luckily Sam is a great man, and Cheaphumidors.com is a great company!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Sam is the man. I talk to him on Twitter and he is one heck of a good guy! Definitely getting my next humidor from him.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha that is AWESOME! Very nice very nice!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Too funny........great hit though!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya gotta love the bombs that have a different fuse on them... almost like WTH? then BOOOOOOM!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Sam is one class act BOTL.:nod:

All of you members & lurkers out there looking for an affordable humi... Cheaphumidors.com is the place to go!:rockon:


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Sam is one class act BOTL.:nod:
> 
> All of you members & lurkers out there looking for an affordable humi... Cheaphumidors.com is the place to go!:rockon:


X2

I picked up an "imperfect" (damned if I can find the flaw) The Vizcaya 75-100 Cigar Humidor for cheap. :eyebrows:


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nothing like getting hit from the blindside!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Heh wow I don't know how I could have missed this thread! Probably because it was close to new year's and I actually got a day off 

I saw the title and was all depressed until I saw it was Marshall 

Hope you like the present buddy!

And thanks to everyone for the kind words! I'm just getting into this whole cigar bombing thing, and I have the nation's #1 humidor supplier at my back... so watch out


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> And thanks to everyone for the kind words! I'm just getting into this whole cigar bombing thing, and I have the nation's #1 humidor supplier at my back... so watch out


:behindsofa: eep: :mrgreen:


----------



## humidorgirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Sam gets all the blame, but I'm the one responsible.

Don't punish him for this ridiculous mistake... its ALLLL me baby.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work both of you.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

humidorgirl said:


> Sam gets all the blame, but I'm the one responsible.
> 
> Don't punish him for this ridiculous mistake... its ALLLL me baby.


Heh please forgive Noelle for this breach of etiquette  she's supposed to introduce herself first!

Noelle is the beautiful and talented Customer Service Czar here at CheapHumidors.com that fixes the mistakes the warehouse guys make and does her best to fulfill the ridiculous promises that I make all of you  she's our Bombardier if you will!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> she's our Bombardier if you will!


My apologies in advance. I'm sure she's muuuuuuuch prettier.:rofl:

YouTube - Pilot to Bombardier


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks again to Sam and Noelle! It is getting it's use and is much appreciated!


----------



## humidorgirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Ahem. I apologize. I'm not puff-savvy. 

Hi I'm Noelle. I'm a girl. I smoke cigars, and drink scotch.

I also say the occasional curse word. Nice to meet you.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

humidorgirl said:


> Ahem. I apologize. I'm not puff-savvy.
> 
> Hi I'm Noelle. I'm a girl. I smoke cigars, and drink scotch.
> 
> I also say the occasional curse word. Nice to meet you.


*sigh* gotta teach you everything! 

Go here and introduce yourself

New Puffer Fish Forum that way people actually get to say hello lol.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Noelle. This is a great place to hang out.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

humidorgirl said:


> Ahem. I apologize. I'm not puff-savvy.
> 
> Hi I'm Noelle. I'm a girl. I smoke cigars, and drink scotch.
> 
> I also say the occasional curse word. Nice to meet you.


Welcome Noelle. I knew I should have stopped by yalls place during Cigar Fest! That's about as perfect an intro as I've seen lately.


----------

